# glass eye / blue eye



## caljane

I was asked about one of our foals if it has glass eyes or blue eyes. Now, I have two questions:
1. I always thought glass eye = blue eye - or is there a difference?
2. As you can see in the picture this filly has only partial blue eyes - in both eyes the lower half is blue, the upper half is brown. She is pure bred Quarter Horse, non of her siblings / close family shows any signs of an overo pattern. Her dam is home bred with many half and full siblings, her sire has two foal crops and none was noticably colored. Any idea what causes the partial blue eyes?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

What is a 'glass eye'. I'm assuming its not like the horse has an actual 'glass' eye so is it a term for something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay

Glass, moon, China, wall, night...they're all just blue eyes.


----------



## Chiilaa

As I said in a previous thread, face white is still the result of a white patterning gene, and this is probably what is causing the blue eyes.


----------



## caljane

Cowgirls Boots said:


> What is a 'glass eye'. I'm assuming its not like the horse has an actual 'glass' eye so is it a term for something?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glass eye is usually the term for a light colored eye. I have to admit that I am somewhat confused myself after I was asked by a presumably knowledgeable horse person if the horse has a glass eye OR a blue eye :shock:
Maybe I am missing something - however, it usually does not mean an eye made of glass, literally


----------



## caljane

Chiilaa said:


> As I said in a previous thread, face white is still the result of a white patterning gene, and this is probably what is causing the blue eyes.


And I would have to agree, however, I have never seen a solid horse with two partial blue eyes. One partial or one or two full blue, but two partial and no other signs of a pattern in her family (she comes from an old and established breeding program) - this is weird!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Haha I never heard of any of those terms besides wall eye. I just call em blue eyes! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

This horse has no white on him at all, and has blue eyes. Both eyes are completely blue. He has been DNA tested and verified as having frame.


----------



## caljane

Chiilaa said:


> This horse has no white on him at all, and has blue eyes. Both eyes are completely blue. He has been DNA tested and verified as having frame.


cool pic! Any ideas about partial blue eyes? I guess it's just like an "unfinished marking" - or Splash and Frame fighting for domination? ;-)


----------



## Breezy2011

My black horse has a blue eye. She has no white around it. Just a star and a snip.


----------



## Oxer

Whoa Chiilaa that's rad! I always thought that the blue in a horses eye has to be with a white blaze or something to that effect. I've never see it in a solid colored horse. 

My pony has some weird blue in his eye as well. It's not something i'd ever really thought about since he's a Paint mix.


----------



## Poseidon

caljane said:


> And I would have to agree, however, I have never seen a solid horse with two partial blue eyes. One partial or one or two full blue, but two partial and no other signs of a pattern in her family (she comes from an old and established breeding program) - this is weird!


This is the reason so many APHA horses are full Quarter Horses. Sabino, splash, and frame popped up randomly and loudly and the AQHA wanted nothing to do with it. 

And if you want weird, this is Reminic in Spots. He's a QH.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I think it depends on who you are talking to and how "old time" they are.
Old cowboys seem to use the term "wall eye". Like a white wall tire.
China eye and blue eye seem to be used more now . I have even heard the term "split eye" for half and half.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! Still learning new things from HF! Seeing is believing.


----------



## verona1016

I've heard wall eye before, but not China eye or glass eye. 

Here's a new one for you- "garzo" (which is also my horse's name) is Mexican slang for blue eyed. It might be understood in other Latin American countries, too, but apparently not used in Spain.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Frame is not just in paints it's in other non "colored" breeds. And it may or may not show up on their coat.


----------



## Poseidon

Actually, OP, may we see his pedigree? 

Some AQHA lines carry specific genes. Sonny Dee Bar was a chestnut splash for sure. My mare's dam is linebred Skipper W and those are some loud colored horses.


----------



## caljane

Poseidon said:


> Actually, OP, may we see his pedigree?
> 
> Some AQHA lines carry specific genes. Sonny Dee Bar was a chestnut splash for sure. My mare's dam is linebred Skipper W and those are some loud colored horses.


Not sure who OP is, but since I started the thread:
Paddys Cutters Glo Filly Quarter Horse is the pedigree of the filly with the partial blue eyes, lots of Peppy and Doc Bar but no Sonny or Skipper. But if you find one in her pedigree that is known for colored offsping I would love to hear about!


----------



## NdAppy

OP = Original Poster (or in other words the person who started the thread).


----------



## Poseidon

Bah. I wish allbreed had pictures of all the horses. I am not an AQHA member so I can't get into their database of horses either. Judging from Chics Texas Twister's get on facebook, a few of them had facial markings that looked like they could be caused by frame. However, there were no pictures of their dams either.

Did you breed the filly? Or did you buy her from a breeder? If you bought her from a breeder, you could email them and ask if they know the OLWS status of their stallion and mare. If you bred her from one of your mares, you could still email and ask the status of the stud.


----------



## KountryPrincess

I recently did some research on the terms glass eye, china eyes, and wall eyes. Though there is some debate (many people still use the term wall eye to describe a completely blue eye) according to wikipedia, the term wall eye is used for a half blue and half brown eye such as you describe. The otherbterms, china or glass eyes are used for a compleyely blue eye.


----------



## caljane

Poseidon said:


> Bah. I wish allbreed had pictures of all the horses. I am not an AQHA member so I can't get into their database of horses either. Judging from Chics Texas Twister's get on facebook, a few of them had facial markings that looked like they could be caused by frame. However, there were no pictures of their dams either.
> 
> Did you breed the filly? Or did you buy her from a breeder? If you bought her from a breeder, you could email them and ask if they know the OLWS status of their stallion and mare. If you bred her from one of your mares, you could still email and ask the status of the stud.


google can be scary - never thought about googeling the stud ... 

A friend of mine breeds these horses, a bit tough to ask an old Quarter Horse breeder about the OLWS status of his Quarter Horse (!) stallion ... yes, I know, Quarter Horses DO carry OLWS, but don't tell an oldtimer ;-)
Now that you are pointing it out - yes, some of this stallions offspring have extending markings. He, himself, was a sorrel with very little markings if at all, I do not remember and, unfortunately, he passed away before I had the chance to take pictures of him. His sire, Smart Chic Olena, sure has a big fat blaze in his face ...









Thanks for giving me an idea - guess we found the culprit for the partial blue eyes!


----------

